# Crystal red shrimp - Mineral rocks, Color enhancer



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Crystal red shrimp - Mineral rocks, Color enhancer

Does it really work? And can you use it on Cherry Red Shrimp??

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?misc&1199430906

Also does anyone know if you can use this on cherry red shrimp or any other shrimp?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

why use this expensive add-ons for easy-surviving cherry shrimps. 

CRS is easy to lose white color due to water condition and purely due to its gene, that's why people put mineral rocks for crs to help them keeping the white color and also to improve water condition. RCS does not need them and can live very well. Rocks and color enhancer are for crs, but of course no harm to other shrimps.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

You can use them for RCS. But, like what feiyang said, why do you want to use expensive stuff on RCS? =p


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

calcium sulfate works just as well.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

they do do a good job for actual CRS but its not necessary for RCS because they are made to bring out the white trait in the shrimp which RCS don't have anyways


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

> they do do a good job for actual CRS but its not necessary for RCS because they are made to bring out the white trait in the shrimp which RCS don't have anyways


How can they be made to specifically bring out white. I would think that adding specific minerals would bring out any color. The color itself would be genetic.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

longbowaj said:


> How can they be made to specifically bring out white. I would think that adding specific minerals would bring out any color. The color itself would be genetic.


yeah im lost on this point of view as well?? i always thought shrimp used calcium in the molting process and to help maintain exoskeleton(i.e. pitting) which helps them have that shiny look.

genetics and stress would play on coloration shot even diet would but calcium im still doubtful that it brings out the white coloring.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

well thats what the people that sell them claim, such as AQ magic on ebay:
"Enhance the creamy white color of shrimps"

this mineral rock is a part of their diet which DOES affect the white coloration its more than just calcium in these suckers. I have them in a CRS tank and My shirmp are getting higher and higher grade since ive used them.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> well thats what the people that sell them claim, such as AQ magic on ebay:
> "Enhance the creamy white color of shrimps"
> 
> this mineral rock is a part of their diet which DOES affect the white coloration its more than just calcium in these suckers. I have them in a CRS tank and My shirmp are getting higher and higher grade since ive used them.


thats interesting. I thought grades are 100% genetic. i might give that stuff a try.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I asked about it from a guy that use to sell it, it turns out it doesn't work with us because the water in the US has enough calcium. This caused problems for the CRS.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

so those rocks do nothing but add calcium?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

no idea. all i know is that its not compatable with the US.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I use it since I have to use RO water for my CRS tanks....

Bill


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

modster said:


> so those rocks do nothing but add calcium?


No there is much more in these than calcium, theres dried up meat and other veggies mixed in so the shrimp smell it and go crazy


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

weres this info coming from?

if that is true then the ones that have been in my none shrimp tank for a few weeks now should technically be covered in slime/bacteria, which i have yet to notice on any of the mineral rocks ive ordered. i do remember reading somewere that they had sea mud in them but that would still just be basicly aragonite, CaCO3.

also were are you ordering your rocks from? i got mine from aqmagic.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know much about these, you should ask Gabe, he told me about it being incompatiable with the water in the US.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

It all depends on what part of USA do you live in. In NY and NC, the water here is very soft, with a pH of 7.0 or slightly lower, so I assume most of the east coast water is the same in general. Therefore, it would be beneficial to add these rocks. You can also use several pieces of coral chips and it should do the trick as well. 

In the central and west coast, I have heard their water sources are rock hard with a pH of 
above 7.0. Therefore, it is not necessary to add these mineral rocks or coral chips. Unless you are using straight R/O water, then the mineral rocks would be a good source of minerals for CRS. I have been using the mineral rocks in a Flora-Base substrate tank for my Snowball shrimps. I had to put them in there because my Downoi plants are growing so well with this substrate. However, Snowball shrimps like neutral or slightly alkaline water (or hard water). I have added coral chips, but it does not buffer the water enough. But the mineral rocks does the trick.

In my CRS tank, I have added the powder form of the mineral rock almost everyday. I do not add the whole spoon full that comes with it. I only add 1/10 or 1/20 of the amount it recommends since I do not use R/O water. And the CRS do show a nice contrast of white color over a period of time (that is of course good water quality, feeding, condition of tank, and etc.) 

I hope this clarify some of the mystery about the mineral rocks.


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

so if I use 100% RO water then I will need to add the mineral rocks into the water ??? I am in the east coast and the water is not really soft ..


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes if you use RO it is a good idea...I am in AZ and use the powder to add minerals the RO lacks. My CRS are brightly colored and healthy with lots of babies.

Bill


----------



## kayakbabe (Dec 29, 2005)

The US is a big place... I'll bet calcium in the water supply is regional and localized to water supply districts. Mine is pretty low in calcium here. But high in other minerals. It doesn't cost much to get the county extension service to do a water analysis.


----------

